# Boston's Famous Citgo Sign Catches Fire



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON, Mass. -- *The world-famous Citgo sign that sits behind the Green Monster in Fenway Park caught fire Wednesday. 
Two ladder trucks were dispatched to the sign late Wednesday morning. Some of the neon tubes appear to have burned, and there is damage to the frame of the sign. 
The cause of the fire is not known.
The sign, said to be the largest sign in New England at 60 by 60 feet, was originally built over the Cities Service divisional office in 1940. The original neon tube sign was rebuilt in 2005 to feature thousands of LED lights.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> *BOSTON, Mass. -- *The world-famous Citgo sign that sits behind the Green Monster in Fenway Park caught fire Wednesday.
> Two ladder trucks were dispatched to the sign late Wednesday morning. Some of the neon tubes appear to have burned, and there is damage to the frame of the sign.
> The cause of the fire is not known.
> The sign, said to be the largest sign in New England at 60 by 60 feet, was originally built over the Cities Service divisional office in 1940. The original neon tube sign was rebuilt in 2005 to feature thousands of LED lights.


Now if only the Red Sox would catch on fire!!!!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Maybe Hugo Chavez can call Joe Kennedy and have him put together a "Joe4CitgoSign" benefit concert. All the left-wing moonbats can come around and sing Kumbyah and We Shall Overcome again & again. *


----------

